# Canning Teriyaki Sauce?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a recipe for teriyaki sauce I'd like to make in bulk and perhaps can. Here is the recipe (makes one cup so, of course, it would need to be scaled up):

1 tbsp cornstarch
1 tbsp cold water 
1/2 cup white sugar
1/4 cup ACV 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

I realize there could be an issue due to the cornstarch, but do any of you more experienced canners think this can this be safely canned as there's not much of it in the recipe?

Also, I'm wondering if, due to the vinegar content, if it can be WB'd instead of pressure canned?

Thanks!

ETA...I guess I could omit the cornstarch and thicken it after opening the jar...didn't think about that when I posted.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds like a "go" to me. I agree to add the thickener afterwards.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

If you use clear-gel I think you could can as is (isn't the gel cornstarch)....Other than that I would try it...I love Teriyaki sauce


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

be careful of the pepper............the longer it sits in a jar the stronger it gets


----------



## wolfym14 (Apr 2, 2013)

I spent a considerable part of yesterday looking for this exact subject. I made a recipe a month or two ago that was AWESOME and want to make a large batch and can it. Of course I haven't been able to relocate the same recipe again, but I'm going to keep searching. I tried one out last night and it was WAY too salty. I remember the recipe being fresh ginger and garlic, some soy sauce, perhaps some water, sesame oil and either brown sugar or honey. Maybe vinegar too? I don't remember.

Wondering if you took the leap and tried canning it...


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

wolfym14 said:


> I spent a considerable part of yesterday looking for this exact subject. I made a recipe a month or two ago that was AWESOME and want to make a large batch and can it. Of course I haven't been able to relocate the same recipe again, but I'm going to keep searching. I tried one out last night and it was WAY too salty. I remember the recipe being fresh ginger and garlic, some soy sauce, perhaps some water, sesame oil and either brown sugar or honey. Maybe vinegar too? I don't remember.
> 
> Wondering if you took the leap and tried canning it...


No...call me the Great Procrastinator!


----------

